# Millsite On Ice - Ice Fishing Tournament - 1-7-17



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2016)

Check out www.millsiteonice.com for the details to this spectacular event to be held at the Millsite State Park in Ferron, Utah, on January 7, 2017! You will receive a $45 hoodie just for registering! $50 entry fee ($45 goes right back into the pot for some HUGE payouts!)


----------

